# Building Beryl...



## Saving Tempest

Jumping the gun, but I'll get started, frame won't be here until next month.

My starting point is a 1951 Rollfast (balloon tire). Most of the parts will come with the frame, but I do have all summer and into fall if I need to take it.

Beryl denotes a green gemstone, related to emerald and it's green.

Beryl is also Mrs. Patmore's name from Downton Abbey, whom people love to hate but Jade and Emerald/Emmy didn't fit and I like the name.

I have the frame, fork, stem, a nice and fairly shiny version of the chainring that is my avatar, fenders, seat post to come and already have a nice comfortable Troxel seat that is the same model as Tempest's, and I got that for $8 and $10 shipping! Another Saf-T-Horn will be coming as well, as I like that horn a lot and want all of my _fleet_ equipped with them.

When I am done Beryl will be GREEN instead of black...hence the name, and I'll get a real paint job, not a spray can one.

In case you are wondering, I won't stop until a Schwinn DX and Shelby are mine too and in parts is probably the only way unless I find a fairly complete rust special to clean up. The DX was what I was dreaming of when Tempest showed up on eBay for all of $50 (I was happy to find her though, she started this journey for me well over nine years ago).

Oh...and a really big hitchin' post.


----------



## Freqman1

It will be interesting to see the build. I also collect mineral specimens and have dabbled in jewelry making so I have to correct the beryl statement. Beryl is a mineral that comes in other colors besides green to include yellow, red, pink, olive green, blue, orange, and clear or white. Trace amounts of chromium are what give emeralds their green color. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, yes, but I've already used or had every color in that list except pink and clear with a bike before, and green bikes 2-3 times.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Pictures!





I'm getting this bag from Hawthornecrazy...it's probably going on Tempest for now.


----------



## Saving Tempest

And Beryl is on the way!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have a red Rollfast badge on it right now.  I doubt there is a green one but is it possible someone knows how to remedy that or is there a black one to trade for?


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's here! I can't open it until I get back from an appointment, in a hurry.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Here you go, PICTURES!


----------



## Saving Tempest

What do you recommend to clean up and inhibit the rust a little bit for now so I can put it together for a little while and try it out before the paint job this summer?

Car wax is one thing I've used, don't have any right now...used Turtle Wax paste left over from when I had my last car ten years ago?

The frame is actually maroon with white trim and the fork is black.


----------



## Freqman1

Saving Tempest said:


> What do you recommend to clean up and inhibit the rust a little bit for now so I can put it together for a little while and try it out before the paint job this summer?
> 
> Car wax is one thing I've used, don't have any right now...used Turtle Wax paste left over from when I had my last car ten years ago?
> 
> The frame is actually maroon with white trim and the fork is black.




Unless it is sitting outside there shouldn't be a problem between now and summer I wouldn't worry about it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

The snow is almost gone now, except for what remains in the back yard lot of the apartments across the street (which the owner of graciously let my landlord dump there to clear our lot and that really saved my sanity)...If I had wheels and handlebars I could actually ride her after some required assembly...

Tempest and Rosa will go outside soon, the weather.is drying up even if it gets colder on and off. The shed area is almost cleared off enough to go back in and do some rearranging. I've been yearning to ride Germaine but I can't remember the combination at the moment...it'll come back to me. Rosa has been out and about in the last week too.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I may be down to wheels and a chain! On top of that I also might have the parts for the Huffy project all lined up.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I decided to stay with conventional handlebars, much like Tempest's. I hope to have the bike together by summer and paint before fall, hopefully in August. Weather after that starts to hamper my efforts and in the past it has stopped some things until the end of winter. Beryl will be grey from Rustoleum rust converting and other primers, as Tempest was for a while until she was finished (in 2012).


----------



## Saving Tempest

In case you're wondering, I was hospitalized two weeks after I posted this when my old medication tried to shut down my kidneys with creatinine(?) and it was 104, I had to walk a lot that day because I had flat tires and by nine pm I was is dire shape, falling and bruising myself and called the paramedics.

The EMT had the nerve to ask me if I wanted an ambulance ride at that point, even though I knew how much they cost and I just cussed at him and got in. At around 4 am and after a lot of testing, x-rays, an MRI! they wrapped me in a big rug and just knocked me out...I had a bad thing for needles and didn't understand what was going on either...but I awoke in Boise, Idaho in the ICU, in a rather narrow gurney with an IV in my wrist and a patient monitor that went off when I tried to turn to sleep, which I named 'Endora' because the alarm sorta of sounded like 'DURWOOD, DURWOOD'...I finally got them to turn the alarm off once I talked to them about keeping the IV safe.

They were less optimistic than my body... my renal functioning came back quickly, I didn't need special diets shortly afterward and I was walking the halls all day which quickly led to getting SHORTS  I got moved to a much nicer room near the nurses' station the last week and the staff were really nice to me. I read, got videos from the movie library there and watched sports and music programs. In two weeks I was released but had to go to a smaller hospital they owned to get my new medicines and insulin started as they switched me from pills (actually a good thing). I spent a little over two more weeks there...this was during the Summer Olympics and it bugged me that people would want to watch TBS instead of hometown hero Kristin Armstrong racing for cycling gold. I remember making a few friends I've never seen again and when an epileptic woman had a seizure on the grass by the cafeteria all I could do was yell for help STAT, and thank god for my loud mouth! She was okay and I was able to stay there and keep my eyes on her so that nothing bad happened while I was not there, I was the only one with her.

They wouldn't let me ride for at least a week after I got home. The queen bed that I almost got wedged beside with a heavy stand nearby was replaced with a twin/full and my house was cleaned up and neat (I got over that problem soon  ) Eventually I got on Tempest again and that was a truly happy day.

And come to think of this, I asked my mom to help me get a ticket to the Blondie/Garbage concert with opener Exene and John Doe, formerly of X on July 14th...I just realized that day is the 5th anniversary of that terrible event...all the more reason to go and celebrate.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Back to the bike! And wouldn't you know, found my tank candidate on eBay...not quite enough left to get it.

Take a look! http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192131053276

Know the seller? *summerday1520 in Erie, PA*. If that's one of us I'd like to hear from them soon.





 

I'm all but handlebar grips maybe away from having all the parts, if for some reason I can't get the tires I wanted this would be easy to get at the start of the month...thing is, I am hoping for a pair of new Lightning Darts to avoid putting Chinese tires on it first thing.

That and some bearing grease


----------



## Saving Tempest

Message came back, never heard of us.


----------



## Saving Tempest

On the bright side, my blue rack and badge from *zedsn* arrived yesterday and I also got some Rusoleum Rust Reformer to clean up the rusty spots in preparation for applying primer.









The Rustoleum was less than $4. I've already scrubbed most of the red off the badge to apply a dark blue in it's place, and the other raised badge will be a green go match Beryl's main color.

*If any of you do this sort of stuff, I want to hear from you.*


----------



## Saving Tempest

Here is a question for the Rollfast experts!

Identify THIS DECAL on the set tube and find the image I need to get a new one made?


----------



## Saving Tempest

Mind you it won't end up so bold or slightly garish but this is the tank idea...gradients of green to white at the stem, echoing the notion of the darts there.


----------



## Saving Tempest

She is mostly covered in the rust reformer coat (it was still raining this morning and I never did get out to spray the rest of the frame)...would have had to use the boards and tarp again as well.

I could really stand to see what that decal looked like...most of the hits for Rollfast anything go to HERE, RRB and eBay.


----------



## Saving Tempest

That tank in #14 has a day or so left with no bids...well someday.

Meanwhile, badge #2 and the green Rollfast rack should be here around Thursday.


----------



## rustjunkie

Saving Tempest said:


> She is mostly covered in the rust reformer coat (it was still raining this morning and I never did get out to spray the rest of the frame)...would have had to use the boards and tarp again as well.
> 
> I could really stand to see what that decal looked like...most of the hits for Rollfast anything go to HERE, RRB and eBay.




Just looked through the Rollfast book and don't see a depiction of it. 
Keep looking, there's gotta be a picture of one out there.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Dang! I search and search and all Google is good for is unacceptable pictures for Babes and Bicycles!


----------



## Saving Tempest

To quote Chico and the Man, "looking GOOOOOOOOOD"!

Thanks, Hawthornecrazy for the swell rack that I shouldn't have to do much to at all, just put it on!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The tank in #14 failed to sell (gasp!) and they went from $75 BIN to $78 opening bid. Psychology majors on eBay, one and all. That was CHEAP compared to some other similar tanks from that era, and Rollfast tanks don't fall out of trees.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Things are quiet for a few daze, waiting for the start of the month.


----------



## Saving Tempest

My goodness! $78 starting bid or BIN $120 shipping was really good, round two and still didn't sell!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/192137696441 YES, the same tank previously mentioned. One bid would have stolen it.

11 people watching including me as well! Does Somebody know something I don't?


----------



## Freqman1

This is one of those that will sell to someone who needs it for a project--like you! I'm guessing not a tank really in demand such as a canti or straight bar Schwinn tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3

I think you should get it.

summerday1520 (409 )
100% Positive feedback


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm full up for the month and can't. I also don't have Paypal, never have.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got the payment for the wheels etc and all but the tank, paint taken care of, at least for now. I'm also working hard to get an AMERICAN MADE pair of tires on her.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Paint question...

I really want a very light forest green type color...it there any way to use white or olive with a darker green spray to achieve this?

I have the time to make mistakes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

According to my mediocre math...

This month alone I got this stuff for the bikes:

Rollfast's wheels and a badge from Krakatoa $100
rest of the Huffy parts from partsguy $40
replacement rack for the Huffy zedsn $40
1/2 payment for Goodyear vintage balloon tires and tubes THEGOLDENGREEK $70
Another badge from Bikiba $18
LBS for tube replacement and parts for the Huffy $65+
Coppertone hunt Wilde grips from sm2501 $12.49
Huffy headtube decal from Bruce Crawford $14.99

Whee. Out of $490.98 OUT OF $776 this month in income.

Not sure that's right, I had other bills to pay.


----------



## rustjunkie

Saving Tempest said:


> Paint question...
> 
> I really want a very light forest green type color...it there any way to use white or olive with a darker green spray to achieve this?
> 
> I have the time to make mistakes.




I'd put the bike together and ride it a bit before painting. Who knows, you might like it the way it is and you wouldn't have to find a decal!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I had the color scheme for Tempest together 4 years before the bike was finished. She is going be to green, not black primer like some teenager's idea of a cool paintjob because all their money went into the muffler. There is an auto paint shop across the tracks that can do it.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Saving Tempest

*THANK YOU SCOTT!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, it was sprinkling a little but I got some spraypaint on my sample paper and I think I have the frame color more or less already.





The rack is darker than the other but since it's  close enough I may just redo it, The paint is Rustoleum Painter's Touch 2X primer and paint in one in that case . I have clear acrylic coat to spray when I'm done.

I sorta wanted somewhat of a metallic finish though for the frame...I'll probably go back to the NAPA Auto Parts store for some help.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Saving Tempest

YES.



*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

Mine is smaller by a bit I think but I think there is enough for Bruce Crawford to work on 

Meanwhile, I paint the rest of the frame today and set it aside. It's going to be that flat satin 'Eden' color I showed earlier but I am looking into some kind of overspray for some pearlescent/sparkly luster and then I'll work on any overlaid colors or white. I've decided the fenders will be green on white and I'm still thinking out the tank...when I get one I'll get to that. I have the rims and chain on the way now from Bikeflights, scheduled for the 1st.

I want to be done with most of it before June, the fenders are last.


----------



## rustjunkie

Saving Tempest said:


> Mine is smaller by a bit I think but I think there is enough for Bruce Crawford to work on




This was on a kids bike, 16" wheel I think.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Then it's perspective, I guess. Just looks bigger on a smaller bike. I'll do some math and try to help Bruce out.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got an idea for the fenders as to how to preserve the pattern some while converting the rust and painting.

First of all they are going to be white with green stripes and tips.

What I have to do is tape off the tips precisely and clean up the blue parts. The braces will come off first.

Reverse the process some and cleanup the tips, paint and cover, paint the rest. Stripe and apply the clear acrylic coat to all.

Sound plausible?


----------



## Saving Tempest

The rims and stuff are on the truck for delivery!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have wheels, a chain, a kickstand for the Huffy and a couple lights he threw in. more in a bit.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The vintage tires and tubes from THEGOLDENGREEK are coming soon as well!

Thank you so much to those who've sold me parts so far on all my projects this year!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The tires and tubes came and they are all that!

Any ideas on how I can clean up and touch up the paint on the rims without doing a complete repaint?

Taking the frame and fenders to the body shop didn't really work out, they have no time and it looks like I could order a pint of custom paint color for under $30. Should I ask for more than that if I need to cover the frame, fork, tank and some of the fenders? It will be acrylic enamel I think, I have a printout of what I wanted.

I decided that Rustoleum just didn't have what I wanted, not even close and it's more of an emerald green metallic with a hint of blue.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I still need to work dings out of the chainguard and work on the fenders some?

Also need Bruce Crawford to get back to me on the decals.


----------



## rustjunkie

progress!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I musn't forget the really nice NOS Wald kickstand that came from Vintage Paintworx, it too is all that!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I picked a really nice metallic green with a slight hint of blue, meets my definition of an emerald's color, the frustrating thing is that I can't pull up a reference from the quote sheet NAPA Auto Parts here gave me.

It's from part number PT53A, Martin Senour paint formula 54432, it's a beautiful color, believe me.

The next problem is that I haven't found a paint sprayer, a friend had a Wagner power roller but not the sprayer. I'll have to see what the rental cost would be from our local hardware store...or ask the sign shop to help. I'd love to finish the job in time for my birthday on June 26, that would also be 5 years after I finished all but mounting the fenders on Tempest and that was the basis for finishing part 4 of my You Tube short series Tempest The Grey Bike Grows Up (as steadfastcoward) in 2012, just before I had a bad episode with medication and spent a month hospitalized and getting the meds changed (during the time of the 2012 Olympics no less).


----------



## Freqman1

Saving Tempest said:


> I picked a really nice metallic green with a slight hint of blue, meets my definition of an emerald's color, the frustrating thing is that I can't pull up a reference from the quote sheet NAPA Auto Parts here gave me.
> 
> It's from part number PT53A, Martin Senour paint formula 54432, it's a beautiful color, believe me.
> 
> The next problem is that I haven't found a paint sprayer, a friend had a Wagner power roller but not the sprayer. I'll have to see what the rental cost would be from our local hardware store...or ask the sign shop to help. I'd love to finish the job in time for my birthday on June 26, that would also be 5 years after I finished all but mounting the fenders on Tempest and that was the basis for finishing part 4 of my You Tube short series Tempest The Grey Bike Grows Up (as steadfastcoward) in 2012, just before I had a bad episode with medication and spent a month hospitalized and getting the meds changed (during the time of the 2012 Olympics no less).




Why not have the jobber put it in a spray can for you? This is usually $25-30 but would be a lot easier and cheaper than a gun/compressor. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Keep it up, Steven! I'm loving these builds!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Freqman1 said:


> Why not have the jobber put it in a spray can for you? This is usually $25-30 but would be a lot easier and cheaper than a gun/compressor. V/r Shawn




I've had too many cans just quit and never really start again to spend that much. Don't want a can this time. Remember that a pint is about $30.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*THANK YOU BRUCE CRAWFORD!!!!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

More good news...I believe I found someone to properly paint Beryl.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The painting is a definite GO! and those of you who are selling my parts, the payments will be sent tomorrow or Friday and I'll notify you once they are sent.

I'm one happy overstuffed boy!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Another big thank you to Bruce Crawford, tis time it's the EAGLE on the chainguard!


----------



## Saving Tempest

tripple3 said:


> I think you should get it.
> 
> summerday1520 (409 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> View attachment 443411 View attachment 443410 View attachment 443409



It sold a couple or three weeks ago.

That isn't going to be fast or easy I suppose.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I had some disappointment the other day, not with Beryl but something that happened on the way home. I stopped to turn in some required paperwork at an agency near home and on the way back found out the hard way that somebody took the six" diameter cover off a water dept. hole in the middle it the intersection at the corner...WHAM.

I only hit it with the front wheel (Tempest's) and while I didn't harm the rim I saw and heard something fly from the handlebars and hit the street.

The crossbar insert! I THINK I can tap the other tab in carefully and them maybe have it partially brazed on the bottom to hide it. But what drug addiction would make people think the recycler on the other side of the border would just take something that says WATER CO. on it?

The reason it flew off is that I had the bag off the handlebars temporarily. That put a real dent in my day for a while, and while the city said I could file a claim if I needed to, really all I could do otherwise is have them report it to the contractor that runs the water dept.

Not the first time I've hit one of those holes either...


----------



## Saving Tempest

If the weather isn't windy or rainy, some major forward progress should occur in the morning!


----------



## Saving Tempest

PAINTING HAS BEGUN!!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Here's the scoop...I may get it back tomorrow with the tips painted the same green as the frame and masked off for white paint. I need to get some vinyl and pinstriping to mimic the style on the original paintjob (in this new case, two stripes, green inside and silver outside) and a trim stripe peaking on the triangle end.

Bruce Crawford gave me a PRESENT! He sent the seat tube post and TWO eagles at no charge because he wants to see it looking completed on my birthday Monday (IF I can get the rims and spokes done, and I'll be enlisting the LBS some for assembly). It will get a coat of clear acrylic enamel prior to hitting the road as well.

The tank will still be the hardest part and it's also possible the fenders won't be on but I'll be rolling June 26 if I can help it, 5 years to the day that Tempest returned to the road fully painted.


----------



## partsguy

Go for it, man!!

Looking forward to seeing this one finished!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Good news and MEH... 

The chainguard isn't going to be so spectacular...it's still got the dings as wrinkles I couldn't get out, he missed part of the top and managed to paint over where the sticker was and he didn't paint the other side. I have a second eagle should I get a better guard though. He painted the whole fender green so I had to change my plans around some and I'm not really sure how to duplicate the tips, I asked him to just tdo the tips and I would mask them off and paint the rest white. So I have to figure that out myself...I think it will be fenderless for a while anyway.

He's 70 years old and doesn't breathe well anymore and his compressor is going out on him too but he was only wanting $40 and he forgot where he put the frame after the primer (hey, I've done that too) and I found it so it still has to be painted. Meanwhile the pinstripes I got at the sign shop will do the trick of copying the original two stripe scheme mostly and double as the trim over the tip.

I can find a new guard and reorder the color in a can for that...for now I will shoot the clear acrylic coat over it and that's why I have two eagles.

I was lucky enough to find somebody and not have to spend a couple hundred bucks so I'll work it out from there.

I cannot find my camera memory card!


----------



## Saving Tempest

In case you are wondering, NO, the good auto body shop at the Ford dealership with a manager skilled in rolling fenders etc is swamped, and the family that owned it just sold it last week. I have no body shop skills at all.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I did my best to mask off the tips and painted the rest of the fenders white with a can. I'll get the insides painted white as well but I have to buzz the rivets as well. Then I have to stripe and seal.

I had some sad news when I went to the sign shop where I get my vinyl...the owner's wife succumbed to her ovarian cancer last year...yet another reason fall and winter sucked. She was always quite helpful and the two of them worked very hard on Tempest. Today I post in her memory.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> In case you are wondering, NO, the good auto body shop at the Ford dealership with a manager skilled in rolling fenders etc is swamped, and the family that owned it just sold it last week. I have no body shop skills at all.




I have no body shop skills, either. I self taught and watched videos online. I did not come into a "car family". My fenders are rarely ever perfect, but I can get 'em pretty close. Your best friends are wood, a good workbench, a steady hand, patience, and a ball peen hammer!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I had already sprayed some of the clear coat on when I now see that the bottoms are a little sparse and I hope I can sand a little and wipe some of the paint _in.

Learning stuff. To be fair the guy's getting on and all he wanted in the end was two burger meals and cigarettes, there is a lot more good in things.
_
I'll get that done tonight as it cools, tomorrow will be another scorcher and yesterday kicked my butt, even with lots of water.

I DID get my Blondie concert ticket at least!


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

I did a little sanding down to the primer on the frame spots that didn't cover well and carefully applied the paint with a foam brush. I think it worked okay. The temperature will remain above 56 degrees for the rest of the early morning...it will be okay outside. So far so good.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It will be down to the wire, the LBS guy is normally closed on Mondays but said he's get it over to me then and I still will have to install the clamp, post and seat, pedals and grips...no chainguard or fenders.

Now even with plenty of WATER ONLY in my bottle for the trips out the other day, I still got fricasseed a bit in the heat. Having been through heat exhaustion more than a few times before I limited work to nighttime for some things outdoors into the weekend...but the fenders are ready but for popping rivets where one brace used to be and hopefully adding one with screws. Like I said though, they won't be on the bike for a while, much like Tempest was fenderless the first days back, if not a month or so as I was in the hospital for a month just three weeks later.

We'll see what my fenders look like now that I'm basically finished though.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The rear fender went fairly nicely...The striping and triangle tip look nice!

For some reason the Rustoleum 2X Painter's Touch White I sprayed over the front fender CRACKED. I really don't know why, I've never seen that.


----------



## Freqman1

Its never a good idea to mix unlike products when painting. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

The other one was fine, the cracking is minor and I'll try to work it out a bit, and the guy just painted the entire fender in both cases. The LBS guy said he'd get it to me Monday although it's his day off, I have one ready to clear coat almost and the striping worked very well. If I manage to find the camera card again or get somebody to take some shots soon...SERIOUSLY both cards are misplaced...but since I just got one project out the door, three bikes chained up, parts going back to the shed for the Huffy later, finished my nephew's computer AND gave it to him after mom and his family came over for my birthday picnic (it's tomorrow, AND they brought me my Blondie/Garbage/1/2 of X concert ticket for next month), the living room and both bedrooms are beginning to come out of hiding again.

PS Remember that when it's your birthday, that doctor lied when he said, just a few more pushes and it will all be over!


----------



## Saving Tempest

He emailed me at about half past three and said it couldn't get finished today...and I understand as he got swamped just before the weekend. I have the time to work on the parts I have here though, and clean the house. I've got a bunch of earwigs getting in from somewhere, there were little black ants trying to bum off my cat's food and I had a black widow trying to hitch a ride on Tempest the other day that I had to carefully kick of the 'bus' a few blocks down the road.

There are thunderstorms and high winds coming through either near here or over the area into Boise this evening as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's still sitting there in the repair room unassembled...since he's going to get the entire amount of money he said he needed to do this tomorrow I hope he can at least get it together in time for me to finish and ride it on the Fourth of July...

Two pics first, my birthday mini cupcakes and the ticket to see Blondie I got for next month. I'm celebrating having survived my old medicine trying to shut down my kidneys and kill me exactly five years ago that week (July 14 is the concert). I've wanted to see Blondie since I was a young teen, and in fact when my folks gave me a stereo clock radio for my 13th birthday in 1979, the very first thing it played WAS Blondie.



 



*NOW, THE REAR FENDER!



 

 *


----------



## Saving Tempest

I WALKED the bike home because I forgot the old style mount for the seat. If I find a carriage bolt can I even ride it?

NO. A thorn has taken the front tire down, (EDIT I probably held off because of the costs). Maybe I have slime in but there is no way I'm going to get it done right now. I've spent over 600 dollars on all this too. I lifted it over the sidewalk and missed any thorny spots and I still have the kickstand, seat, paint repair, and I'm not even to the chainguard nor do I have headbadge screws.

Madness. I'll go find the camera and post pics.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well, I did see a BEAUTIFUL ROLLFAST TANK, with HORN!

Cheap, so far.

GIRLS.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got a liner in that tire and when the LBS owner gets back Tuesday I'll have the other tire installed with one, I bought two.

Gotta find the other parts of the seat mount (that go on the rails) and I'll be close. It wasn't 111.6 F like somebody posted but heat and me are like Martin and Lewis for the last few years. I don't remember if krakatoa or partsguy sent these pedal but the grips are from Scott/sm2501.

I'll see if I can find something at True Value Hardware that works for headbadge screws, unless I actually have some.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got some boxes to do some heavy-duty clearing of parts of my house, that and the severe heat have postponed bike work for a few days.

Meanwhile, my mom said she'd pick me up to travel to the Blondie/Garbage concert Friday  Looking at other venues I think we were lucky to get John Doe and Exene of X as openers, this isn't the case for many other dates, and overall it represents the most complete spectrum of punk, pop/punk influenced rock and 90s alt rock I could hope for.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll get back to fixing the frame paint this weekend. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Saving Tempest

After 11 days I got the other fender paint back to good, now it gets striped. There is a chance of a thunderstorm with rain tonight and the temperature will start to go down nicely overnight so I think I can set out to finish fixing  the bottom parts of the frame and chainguard paint later tonight after the storm and let it dry overnight/


----------



## Saving Tempest

It was just beastly for a while.


----------



## rustjunkie

Saving Tempest said:


> After 11 days I got the other fender paint back to good, now it gets striped. There is a chance of a thunderstorm with rain tonight and the temperature will start to go down nicely overnight so I think I can set out to finish fixing  the bottom parts of the frame and chainguard paint later tonight after the storm and let it dry overnight/




pics!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm getting there. It's just now 8 pm, I've been on the road for 4 hours, a friend says Tempest's rear tire is a little squished riding and I'll be at the LBS tomorrow. Finding a friend with a spare stand to hold it would help a lot as well. The storm I heard about still seems to be building. At least I found some nice turkey chunks for my cat...she just came over and said thank you...


----------



## Saving Tempest

OKAY, CAMERA STUFF...not the world's best, sometimes I shoot like I'm drunk (it's probably blood sugar, much the same thing) and because it's after midnight...


----------



## Saving Tempest

That's my boss.


----------



## Saving Tempest

A few more pics...only the top of the top bar remains. We'll see if the patchup on the chainguard worked out. Striping and clearcoating remain, main assembly while I get the rack done.

I'm really crossing my fingers for no storms.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

Pesky left side pinstriping didn't quite stay so I'm doing it over.

Hot day Tempest broke the right side of the seat frame when I grabbed above the bar again...I tend to only use Troxels as well and I got a back at the food bank really meant for CLOTHES and it took a long time getting home.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Pesky left side pinstriping didn't quite stay put for I'm doing it over.

Hot day Tempest broke the right side of the seat frame when I grabbed above the bar again...I tend to only use Troxels as well and I got back from the food bank and it took a long time getting home.

See, so tired I don't know what I typed or edited.

But maybe it was you might have noted the ingenious post clothing use of the Hanes I replaced this month to protect the handlebars. Just grabbed the old and worn out ones from the dresser. I'm cheap.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Great news! I found my Troxel on Tempest isn't broken, the stop nut on one side bolt came off and I lifted it off the bolt picking the bike up by the wrong part instead of the bottom of the frame. I can fix that, pretty happy about it. Still next a foam brush and am shooting for acorn nuts for Beryl.


----------



## Saving Tempest

No engine, but stalled.

Truing the front rim was leading to a lot of broken spokes, just too rusty. I can have him rebuild it to true and then tear down and also the rear, clean up the rims/repaint and rebuild that, or just get new wheels.

My LBS guy is a one-man operation and this is his busiest time. His father ran a shop before him but he got out of the business in 2001 to start a small string of unique coffeehouses and a microbrewery. Both of them admire what I like and try to achieve with bikes and they have gone above and beyond for me a FEW times. His son running the shop now has a wife and two young boys and of course I'm not a charity.

Right now I'm stalled.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, I'm going to get a set of 72 spokes from a member and go for that at the start of the month.

The Shelby is coming maybe Friday, in the meantime.


----------



## Saving Tempest

May be getting somewhere in general and some big THANKS going out to our owner Scott, who saved an NOS Delta taillight for me!



  FREE hanging rack, can be used the other way...working on it.

And for the Shelby...



 

 

 

 

 

 



That's more than a WHEE! it's a WOOHOO!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not only is the bike rack mine, Fedex just notified me my Shelby is coming a day earlier than previously thought!

A good day indeed!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, I'm gonna take the frame outside and primer some of the top bar, will try to finish painting tomorrow.

That goes for the Huffy project as well (fork and rack) and the two Rollfast racks. DSL went down around 1 am, spent too long on the phone with support, finally got some good sleep and fixed it myself an hour ago, no need for the phone co. to come Saturday.

Everything is on the freakin' internet anymore! I need to get more outside connections sometimes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Wow, did all that typing and catching up get to me


----------



## Saving Tempest

The weather was awesome today...I took my Schwinn out and went to the drive in downtown by the park. Al in all a great time. If there's no rain/storms in store tonight I'll go finish now, the primer was done. Yesterday it rained and the front dropped it 20 degrees.

Then I have to start assembling a Shelby. The wheels won't be ready until I have 2 sets of spokes here next month and get the front trued.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The speedo is here!!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

The Huffy fork (from Rosa) and the rack when the can quit...GRRR money wasted, HATE THAT.








Beryl before painting:








The pictures of the Rollfast frame show some uncovered spots but I'm certain I got them. I got the spot on Beryl's chainguard too.

Now I need to get some Rustoleum clear acrylic enamel to clear coat the top bar and chainguard while I get the blue can straightened out. You can almost never really fix these things in my experience and I tend to find them.

Now the painting...


----------



## Saving Tempest

Progress on all my progress in the form of a monkey wrench I can use on the head tube stem and crank nuts...$4. Found a mini roller and paint pan from the dollar store for Beryl.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*TA-DA!!! 

 ROCK AND ROLL!*


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> View attachment 665671
> 
> *TA-DA!!! View attachment 665670 ROCK AND ROLL!*




Now that is fine artwork, my friend! Did you ever find that washer you needed?


----------



## Saving Tempest

I sent the money for the spokes to zedsn, do look out for it next week, Ed.

I think I'll go install the green headbadge I have (the flat style) and wait for the wheels to get finished.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Here are the rest of the project parts I was working on today besides the Huffy.





The aforementioned Gloss Navy Blue from "Rose Garden"





Insides of the Shelby fenders...Rustoleum Painter's Touch 2X Colonial Red


----------



## Saving Tempest

The new spokes for Beryl's wheels are on the truck today, so at some point I should have them fixed and get to ride her.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I took the wheels to the LBS Saturday, so now he has the rear tire on Rosa to replace from Friday as well.

Never saw a bike tire of mine do that...


----------



## Saving Tempest

*Well, I removed the spokes from the front rim and decided to spray the Rust Reformer on the rim and hopefully he hasn't replaced the one on the rear yet so I can do the same and paint both of them.*


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm going back to get the rear rim shortly and I'll treat and repaint both this week. I need to get that done while I have some heat and dry conditions.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I left the fenders and Rosa's rack at the sign shop to get the stripes to stay down at a few of the ends. I have the tires, tubes and rims back home to finish the cleanup and repaint the rims.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The rims are on hiatus for about a month while I take care of things like getting locks and building a spot to securely lock up six bikes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got the locks yesterday and Rustoleum Painter's touch Ultra Cover gloss Navajo White for the rims. I cut out all of the spokes from the rear rim, took the hub to the LBS for cleaning and partial disassembly to get the last bits of the spokes out.

The rear rim has a little more rust restorer to go as soon as I can rotate and finish coating it. The front rim is ready to be painted. I'm also buying an old spoke tool from the LBS owner to put the front back together (I'm just not comfortable yet to take the rear hub apart even partly yet).

No stripes probably.


----------



## Saving Tempest

FRONT RIM...



 

I had another can quit and had to go back to the store...but I almost have the front rim painted.

Both rims are nearly painted now, when the rear one is dry enough I'll carefully rotate it as I did the front. I might have the sign shop apply striping after that.



 



Rear...





Both...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I had a couple spots that weren't catching and one fell off, I got them back up this afternoon and if it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll spray the clear acrylic.

The only problem with that now is 'which one was the front that needed truing? Gee whiz.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not hanging the rims anymore but that paint is out, need another can, not getting it to stick in a few places. Got a spoke tool today as well and I will try to do both rims myself. I'm being given an 'early Christmas present'...a *truing stand*!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll get those rims built up at some point for I also have a pair of chromed S-2s coming for either Darla or Beryl and hope to cold set Beryl and finally get her on the road.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Might have a TANK soon!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Many thanks to @morton who sold me a tank!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I found this pinned on Pinterest, it's a picture of a Rollfast with a long horn tank, but I need to find a picture of graphic with much better resolution and details for Bruce Crawford to adapt it for my tank. It's pretty much the same eagle as I have on my chain guard and this bike is also a '51.

If you have a better copy or maybe it was your bike I would really appreciate the help. I'm going to reverse paint the tank white and the decal will be the green that Beryl is painted.






Yes, The Rocket Ray is a very tempting idea...


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's on order...


----------



## Saving Tempest

AHA!

I need good copy of the DeLuxe eagle and then the logo can be worked in.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Got that all taken care of and Bruce is making those decals!  Still a week until the money comes to pay. Need about 15 more degrees F to paint, maybe I'll work a crease or dent out carefully while I'm at it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

How's THIS?



 
I'm going for a reversed scheme, Green over white, hopefully with a gold Rollfast logo.

Bruce Crawford is just slaying!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Got the headbadge on Beryl today and my brother in law helped me by getting the two old tables together and bolting the former hanging rack upside down to them for my completed bike stand. It's HEAVY looks ugly but functional, no Michaelangelo but it was what I hoped for.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Oh, while you wait, I'm sure that you have wondered what that pile of paneling stacked against the back corner of my house is about.

I took the leftover paneling from the remodel the landlord did and made a lean-to around the entrance to under the house, also using some one of the old windows and it's fully enclosed from weather except for the front opening so my three outdoor cats can come in and EAT. I move the large door and that other piece (the 'hypotenuse'?) and change out their food and water. The 1/2 concrete brick keeps the thing from blowing open in the wind. The dogs can't get in and no nails or other fasteners are involved whatsoever so it can also be removed quickly if a plumbing emergenct were to arise. For a while they even slept in there but they go under a neighbor's house now. I still have Spot after more than 7 years, Charlie is my youngest and Stripey is the 'bodyguard'. All my cats are fixed, no problems with that. And the neighbors tend to have dogs so I have some canine buddies as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest

​Time to paint the tank!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The rain comes and goes, and not for long enough. At least it's warm enough to forego a coat, not quite enough to go without a jacket. So I'm doing a lot of spring cleaning. It's doing a lot of good.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I sanded some and applied the Rustoleum Rust Reformer primer to half of the tank.

I'll paint it white in a couple days but I need to deal with the horn and decide what to do, fix the horn (I can't really bend over and fire a horn), leave the button there or cover it all over and leave the tank empty.

I'm partial to external horns.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Right half primered.


----------



## Freqman1

90% of a good paint job is preparation. Why not take the tank down to bare metal? Any imperfections such as scratches, leftover patches of old paint, and dents will only be accentuated with shiny paint. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm still working on it. If you go back over the rest of the thread you'll recall the rest isn't perfect either. It's not a restoration and it's not a disaster. And if a guy I did lawn work for who was a great welder at a local fertilizer/farm shop hadn't been able to crossbrace the seat tube at the BB successfully the second time that weld broke I wouldn't even have this ID. That bike is probably the only reason I'm still on any bike sites.

Anyway, the tank is a can job and it has to wait until Tuesday for Whimpy to pay me for all the sliders I got him. I still have to pop the rivets on the horn.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll sand the screw holes and part of the bottom a bit but the gloss white doesn't really show off much and it's fairly smooth.


----------



## Freqman1

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-your-rattle-can-paint-job.56054/  Some outstanding work here. You will find the common theme to be prep. All I'm saying is if you are taking the time to have decals made and spending some money why not take a little more time and make it look as good as you can? V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest

Saving Tempest said:


> View attachment 376126 View attachment 376127 View attachment 376128


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm good.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The guy at the hardware store gave me a partly used can of the paint I'm using for the tank, which was really darn nice.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The temps are really nice of late but the raindrops are not. Painting is on hiatus, other bike things are being done.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've been working on upgrading and fixing Tempest of late. I took the old headlight off to see if I can fix it and replaced it with a Rocket Ray. I plan to get a third RR soon.

I'm also trying to get rid of the extensions on the front fender. At one point I had flat braces, it's in part 2 of my You Tube videos, Tempest The Grey Bike Grows Up.


 

 

 

 

 




​
I think that brace on the grey fender will work.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I used some of the foam tube sleeves that protected the '95 Schwinn to cover Beryl's frame some and put her away for a short while in the shed while I sort things out in here. I have a lot of stuff in the shed that needs to go to reuse/recycle charity (electronics) and am getting ready to clear that out, as I won't get a chance at a lot of it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rocket Ray #3 arrived yesterday so Beryl and Tempest have one as well as Darla.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Been a while! I finally got around to spraying primer on the other half (horn side) of the tank...the rains started to dribble just as I was bringing it in but it was dry. If the sun co-opterates...I could be ready for the tank decals this weekend.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Beryl's tank...the horn button I'll never use was a problem but I did the best I could.















Again, thank you @bcrawf283 for your help (Bruce Crawford)!​​


----------



## Saving Tempest

Whoops, forgot the pics!





Where it came from Thanks again @morton


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's been over a year now but there is good news and an end to the story coming!

I'm getting a wheelset with a rear Komet Super coaster hub and can finally finish Beryl!


----------



## 1motime

Looking good!


----------



## Saving Tempest

And the cost is only *$20*


----------



## 1motime

Saving Tempest said:


> And the cost is only *$20*



Can't beat that!  Fun can be found at any price!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'll have them for Christmas when I go to my mom's. I have an orphan 5/10 speed rim that came with it as well. I don't know for sure if one of the tires was shot, I've asked the guy that picked them up for me to tell me about them in detail and maybe I can get help from mom mounting a pair I had on her in the first place. Sorry but my hands just don't work well changing tires anymore.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Almost got to where I could put the wheels back on, got the tires and tubes I had originally and mom helped me install them before she left (the ones it had were indeed junk) but the spoke strip broke on the rear rim and I had to explain that no, it would puncture on the inside without one, so I'll wait until I have one (it's getting mailed to me by a friend) and I'll go to the tire shop and finish it (my hands aren't what they used to be changing tires). Then I have to figure out Darla's bottom bracket problem and install the front rack, put the basket on my Schwinn and work on reinstalling the light tank on the Flightliner and see if I can light the two jewels on my rack with LEDs.


----------



## Sven

Beryl is really starting to take shape. Great job Steven!


----------



## chucksoldbikes

u need  back fender  bolts  do u need chain guard  bolts and u need a  front  fork  bolt


----------



## Saving Tempest

All of that. Wait, the fork is attached just fine.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Now I have tires on.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I don't seem to have any axle nuts at the moment though, looking...will probably end up at the hardware store tomorrow.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Good luck with your project  keep at it ! Always like a pic that includes old stereo equipment, I'm on a constant search for such components  especially old school boombox stuff  ,let me kno if you have any too sell or trade?

Rafael


----------



## Saving Tempest

Snow is forecast Saturday or Sunday, it will be minor in the valley but the mountains are going to get 1-2 FEET (skiers are drooling).

I have time to work on three bikes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Some reminders of problems I would have already.

The screw in the fork is painted and stuck. It's slotted and I haven't budged it since it was painted back in 2017 or '18 was it?

I just realized again that the front axle is SMALLER than the rear and I bought four in the size for the rear. So it looks like I'll have a one fendered bike for the moment.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, I have the right nuts for the front. For the moment I'm going to leave the fenders off until I get some help with that screw. I have a Dremel tool but I'm not messing it up.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The snow is here, or at least in Boise.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Except they aren't the right nuts. I had a friend run to the hardware store and they didn't understand so they are thin and the wrong thread. Right size, wrong nuts


----------



## Saving Tempest

Went there myself and ended up with some stop nuts. Think that will work. I came up with that by pure chance, serendipity, nobody else could figure it out. Came home and went back to bed after I fed the cat. Not in a huge hurry.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Move forward, fall back. My brother in law says those nuts are still not right so I had him take the wheel home to try another.

On the other hand he got the fork screw freed for me so I can put the fender on. 

Mom sent a new coat but it was kinda tight in the middle. I guess I'm larger than life. I got my three new pairs of pants back all hemmed up though, that really helps.

She sent a space heater as well.


----------



## 1motime

Saving Tempest said:


> Move forward, fall back. My brother in law says those nuts are still not right so I had him take the wheel home to try another.
> 
> On the other hand he got the fork screw freed for me so I can put the fender on.
> 
> Mom sent a new coat but it was kinda tight in the middle. I guess I'm larger than life. I got my three new pairs of pants back all hemmed up though, that really helps.
> 
> She sent a space heater as well.



Most axle nuts have a unique thread pitch.  I have never found them in any hardware store.  They have to come off another hub axle  Stay warm!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Oh, I'm aware of that, I've got eight bikes currently and not my first Isuzu (Rodeo).

When they say Hey Boomer I say Esiason.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not sure the screw will go back in tight and hold the front fender steady, I should have another with my hardware from @chucksoldbikes .


----------



## Saving Tempest

My mom knew what needed to be done about the front wheel but couldn't get to Boise Bicycle Project soon so I asked a friend near her to take it over there. Hopefully I can use the same wheel and finish it soon.

I didn't expect to get much done on bikes this winter, after Snowmageddon in 2017 the near total lack of snow was a real surprise. Oh yes, the mountains and ski resorts got FEET of the stuff. The valleys got off scot free.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*HOODWINKED!*

I looked at the wheel and tire and rube, and it dawned on me...

that isn't the tire I started with! It's a modern one and cheap at that.

Somebody walked all over me via my brother in law, who had no idea what I have into the bike.

I don't know if @John  still has the US Royal Chain treads left, and last month I ran out of bread and had to back out. Maybe I'll get something out of the shed.

@Krakatoa sent those I believe with the bike and  what a waste now.


----------



## 1motime

Sometime a build is a battle!  Hang in there!


----------



## Saving Tempest

I still have to rebuild the one of the old rims and maybe true it. They gave me a LIGHTWEIGHT 1 3/8" tire and rim.

I guess that's what I get for trying to 'save time'.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I talked to the manager and he said he would go look and let me know either way.

I guess I should have reset the fork. No bike shop around here for almost a year now.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Nope. Lost tire, lost rim. Have to start over there.


----------



## Saving Tempest

PS How can you really like that?

No wonder I'm not on Facebook, other than it eats you alive.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, it was here all along, but it got put where I don't normally see it and the door hides it when I open it. I'll adjust the fork.

FACEPALM.


----------

